# Corvette + GTO engine question



## gtokid (Feb 21, 2007)

i have been looking for engine upgrades for my 06 gto by searching 'LS2'. Mostly 06 corvette mods come up in the searches... Can anyone tell me if there are any differences between the corvettes 6.0 and the GTO's 6.0???:confused


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

gtokid said:


> i have been looking for engine upgrades for my 06 gto by searching 'LS2'. Mostly 06 corvette mods come up in the searches... Can anyone tell me if there are any differences between the corvettes 6.0 and the GTO's 6.0???:confused


just the FR covers :lol:


----------



## gyrene2003 (Feb 11, 2007)

Pretty much the same differences as my LS1 in my 02 Z28 and the LS1 in an 02 vette, not a damn thing except the above mentioned, the FRCs!


----------



## gtokid (Feb 21, 2007)

So if i find 6.0 corvette parts, they are interchangeable with my gto?? (just making sure)


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

gtokid said:


> So if i find 6.0 corvette parts, they are interchangeable with my gto?? (just making sure)


Headers may not be interchangeable. Cold air intakes will not be interchangeable. 

All components including the throttlebody back on the intake are interchangeable. All LS2 internals are interchangeable. Some mods like pulleys and such may require mods to make it fit. The Corvette has a different oil pan. 

That's the only differences I can tell.


----------



## gtokid (Feb 21, 2007)

awesome thanks alot for the help


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

i have a dumb lazy question. how interchangeable are the iron 6.0 truck block parts with the ls2? sorry for the highjack but i felt like it was related to the question by reasoning of engine series.


----------

